# Smurfs in 3D?  Seriously?



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Still hard to believe if this is real or not.

They are making movies about everything else from years ago why not this.

Check it out for more info.  Real or not?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472181/


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

This disaster is 100% legitimate. Because of the casting for it I'm going to give this a watch for the laughs. If you think this is bad though check out the upcoming "Battleship" movie. Based off of the game.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> This disaster is 100% legitimate. Because of the casting for it I'm going to give this a watch for the laughs. If you think this is bad though check out the upcoming "Battleship" movie. Based off of the game.


 
The movie companies must be getting desperate if they can't think of more than smurfs or battleship.
I can see a line in the movie. "You just sank my battleship!"


----------



## Shico (Aug 20, 2010)

* cough
oh dear god >_<


----------



## Pine (Aug 20, 2010)

like I said in a thread last week, I seriously think the movie industry isn't even trying anymore. Lets see, we got Smurfs 3D, Piranhas 3D, Yogi the Bear (which will probably be in 3D as well). Last time I checked, 3D doesn't change the plot, characters, or anything else we care about. Sure there are some cool things, such as in Avatar when the arrow goes through the Marine and pops out at everybody, but making _everything_ in 3D just makes it dull most of the time. One exception is Jackass 3D, just because something like Jackass would be something new for the 3D lineup.

Another thing, Smurfs is probably going to be modified for tween entertainment, just like Alvin and the Chipmunks was. It will be nothing like the old cartoons adults used to watch when they were young.

PS: they are also making a Where's Waldo? movie. Sounds stupid, but has Jim Carrey, so it could have a slight chance of being entertaining.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2010)

/facedesk


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 20, 2010)

They released a teaser trailer for it. It doesn't look good at all. Also, it seems to take place in New York... >: (


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 20, 2010)

ANOTHER INDYRAPE!!!

Thanks, Hollywood.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> PS: they are also making a Where's Waldo? movie. Sounds stupid, but has Jim Carrey, so it could have a slight chance of being entertaining.



Ill just find him in the trailer and save myself the $12. Id kill to see a really serious Carmen Sandiego movie though! Oh by the way, that Battleship movie also has aliens in there.. because we all know extra terrestrials were causing our battleships to sink.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> Ill just find him in the trailer and save myself the $12. Id kill to see a really serious Carmen Sandiego movie though! Oh by the way, that Battleship movie also has aliens in there.. because we all know extra terrestrials were causing our battleships to sink.



You know they've actually considered making a Carmen Sandiego movie, with Sandra Bullock as the star?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuck. I can't wait for 2012 now.


----------



## zspartancats (Aug 20, 2010)

Why can't people just be original? Its not that hard.


----------



## Pine (Aug 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Fuck. I can't wait for 2012 now.


 
I don't think the world is going to end, but since you brought up the topic, 2012 was a crappy movie as well. Also a horrible attempt to brainwash the public.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 20, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> They released a teaser trailer for it. It doesn't look good at all. Also, it seems to take place in New York... >: (


 
How does that even make any damn sense? They lived in mushrooms in the damn woods.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> How does that even make any damn sense? They lived in mushrooms in the damn woods.



They get transported from there time and place to current day New York. 
Time travel, warp or something from what I understand.


----------



## Hir (Aug 20, 2010)

smurfs in 3d best idea ever


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> They get transported from there time and place to current day New York.
> Time travel, warp or something from what I understand.


 
Time to start blasting in the San Andreas Fault then, lets send that hell hole into the ocean.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 20, 2010)

Even the Official Site is up http://www.smurfhappens.com/  Isn't The Smurfs a sign of the coming apocalypse?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Time to start blasting in the San Andreas Fault then, lets send that hell hole into the ocean.


 
No. I like the buildings 

Kill the retarded producers if you must, but leave the city alone :U


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> No. I like the buildings
> 
> Kill the retarded producers if you must, but leave the city alone :U


 
Its contaminated, besides, I hear that property in west Nevada is cheap, buy it on up now before we sterilize the general area.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh boy, another movie to not see.

I've always hated the smurfs anyway, no big loss.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Didnt they already do this plot with Cinderella or something?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Faith in Disney = dead.
F*** you 3D revivals, f*** you.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

It's the age of the remakes... Though personally I'd rather see the Yogi one than this...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Time to start blasting in the San Andreas Fault then, lets send that hell hole into the ocean.



Damn good thing I just got out of there.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It's the age of the remakes... Though personally I'd rather see the Yogi one than this...



Don't call them remakes. Call them what they are: IndyRapes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Time to start blasting in the San Andreas Fault then, lets send that hell hole into the ocean.


Why stop there? I say we blow up the Yellowstone cauldron. Fuck the world.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 21, 2010)

sad...very sad


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Smurfs in #D already came out... It's called 'Avatar'.


----------

